# More active again!



## Steve Smith (14 Feb 2012)

Heya folks.  Just saying I'm back and more active on the forum again, after a bit of a hiatus.  Life and other interests have distracted me from the aquascaping scene somewhat.  I've recently moved back to my parent's house, in order to try and save up a good chunk of cash to get on the property ladder.  Between this, and my passion for cycling/all things bikes, I've not had a lot of time or space for my aquariums.

But, I intend to get back on the horse, as it were, and resurrect a scape!  I've only got space for a 60cm really, but there's plenty you can do with that size of tank   Even after downsizing my possessions, I still seem to have a 30kg+ bag of landscape rock and a load of manzanite wood kicking about!

Anyhow, I'm headed to Vivarium again this year, so looking forward to that, and catching up with some of you   Hopefully I won't come back from Holland with too much stuff though


----------



## Radik (14 Feb 2012)

There is no property ladder, only ponzi scheme  Anyway good luck saving money I am doing same in hope to be able buy house one day.


----------



## George Farmer (14 Feb 2012)

Nice one, Steve!

All the best with the 60cm.  I'm down to one tank only (also a 60cm) and it's nice to be able to concentrate all of my efforts into one long-term 'scape for a change! I'm thinking quality over quantity and with all of your hardscape to choose from I'm sure it will be a cracker!


----------



## greenjar (14 Feb 2012)

Welcome back Steve


----------



## Matt Warner (14 Feb 2012)

Welcome back! I know how you feel regarding the property ladder. I'm trying to save so hard to buy my first house. It is so so hard these days though as you need such a huge deposit.


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Feb 2012)

Yeah, it's going to take a good 18 months if I actually knuckle down and stop spending money!


----------

